
Show HN: Quickly start a VM to find a cure for Covid - ten7
https://computingforcovid.io/
======
mech422
my lil lab cluster is at 4800th highest contributor to folding@home :-)

[https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/mech422](https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/mech422)

~~~
ivanstegic
You should join the Computing for COVID team!

